# Horsetooth Reservoir loop



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Been venturing out and exploring our new environs here in Colorado. This week brought great weather, and I finally managed to get out during daylight today. I did a loop from our house in Fort Collins, up into the first foothills that help form and contain Horsetooth Reservoir (named for a rocky peak up above, a picture of which I surprisingly do not have). This is decent size reservoir to the west of Fort Collins. I started out on one of the many MUTs around here.  Took that for a couple miles and then headed west to the foothills. 

My approach.
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/dM6bip5XBJ6DPWnHgdPFdQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SXkVN6HSitI/AAAAAAAAE0w/t46pVxnQjhk/s400/DSCN3812.JPG" /></a>

It's not that big of climb. About 200 feet according to Google Earth. It was brutal the first time I did it, but my body is adjusting to the altitude nicely. At the the top of this climb with some nice views:
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/tyduUjtwc0CLxnc-NWnIGQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SXkVPCa9ZvI/AAAAAAAAE08/LlYebjUMIBI/s400/DSCN3814.JPG" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/v1jVKirJrklPs7dykvEJdw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SXkVQRptE0I/AAAAAAAAE1E/7f2Hq-fm9eg/s400/DSCN3815.JPG" /></a>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/O-kaSeNqu_3ct6aaTA-5Zg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SXkVRhTOrkI/AAAAAAAAE1M/8T6DR3oiYME/s288/DSCN3816.JPG" /></a>

The road traverses the ridge that forms the eastern shore of the reservoir. With some ups and downs:

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/lTbgvmx0qSPnT7zP9FGIQg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SXkVSsc8SEI/AAAAAAAAE1U/32BtO5DA_fA/s400/DSCN3818.JPG" /></a>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/VIRWd4yQnfNABHszTU7wCw?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SXkVTwLD21I/AAAAAAAAE1c/qK68WIkyDrU/s400/DSCN3819.JPG" /></a>

One of the many things I love about this place is the sky. Big sky (I know, that's Montana, but it's good here too)
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/cyGjHidH3CBd3xM6qD-YvA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SXkVWlVe4JI/AAAAAAAAE1s/IUMeBJTFAnw/s288/DSCN3823.JPG" /></a>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/dl6G9Riyju1qMa4y-9wTQg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SXkW3-fFiFI/AAAAAAAAE2c/QSF3c7BKcak/s800/DSCN3824-1.JPG" /></a>

I rode all the way to the north end of the reservoir and then took a detour up the road to Lory State Park, to add a few more miles. More sky, more red rock:
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/9N6_YG6li4j0yV1xlgxnjg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SXkVYNulYhI/AAAAAAAAE10/mR3cBkEcgNU/s400/DSCN3826.JPG" /></a>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/itrg517icr6OQInpP0AN8A?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SXkVZD468ZI/AAAAAAAAE18/mkruxQhL42Q/s288/DSCN3829.JPG" /></a>
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/zyrCZTyJW5pXZQ0wibUYNQ?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SXkVafVIvKI/AAAAAAAAE2E/UV7aQKk9I_w/s400/DSCN3830.JPG" /></a>

We hiked at Lory State Park last month after a nice snowfall...that was purty:
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/2zCU6j-nczVHKMjfSTVM5A?authkey=aZl2hRlDM10&feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/STsTQsMS2MI/AAAAAAAAD3U/4Q5HJFs3Soc/s800/DSCN3560.JPG" /></a>

Anyway, I made my way back into town from the north. Found my MUT and headed home, but not before encountering one of our trains, which come through town several times a day. The MUT goes under so bikers don't have to wait.
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4U2OICkaVB1YAWjBCq3d4w?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.ggpht.com/_CyS9mydUTiA/SXkVdPMtF3I/AAAAAAAAE2U/znm7AjcwVyM/s800/DSCN3835.JPG" /></a>

Cold and snow returning tomorrow. Time to break out the XC skis again (actually, we'll be in Virginia for the weekend).


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the memories!

I was out to Loveland and Ft. Collins last July and August. I enjoyed coming up through Masonville and around Horsetooth Reservoir. With a nice, southwest wind that day, it was a nice big-ring run along the east side.

If you haven't already, you should hook up with the Club Hypoxia people. They're a great bunch of folks. I enjoyed all my rides with them last summer.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks nice.

Wouldn't mind seeing some of that snow soon.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

horsetooth is where that news helicopter crashed many yrs back, isn't it?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing some of that snow soon.


No prob at all. We could arrange that. There's still 14" on the ground here in Ohio.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> horsetooth is where that news helicopter crashed many yrs back, isn't it?


Good memory..
Sept. 8, 1994. A 9NEWS helicopter crashed on Pikes Peak. Pilot Art Hill, reporter Lynette Romero and photographer Kirk Selby suffered minor injuries. 
Feb. 12, 1992. A 9NEWS chopper crashed into Horsetooth Reservoir. The news helicopter was flying in a thick fog over the reservoir, west of Fort Collins, when the engine failed. Pilot Peter Peelgrane, 46, survived the crash, but two passengers died. Peelgrane died three years later from brain injuries that he suffered during the crash. 
Oct. 19, 1988. A 9NEWS helicopter crashed after snagging a power line in western Douglas County, killing pilot-reporter Leo Galanis and chief photographer Brian Hostetler. Fog, rain and pilot errors were probable causes of the accident, according to the National Transportation Safety Board. 
Sept. 6, 1984. A 9NEWS helicopter crash landed into Cherry Creek. Pilot Ben Locke crash-landed and the two reporters aboard were injured. 
Dec. 3, 1983. A 9NEWS chopper crashed in thick fog, landing in a field near Fort Morgan. Two of the three people on board were slightly injured. 
Dec. 7, 1982. A NEWS 4 helicopter crashed in a snowstorm south of Larkspur. Pilot Karen Key and aviation mechanic Larry Zane were killed. The National Transportation Safety Board said alcohol and poor judgment by the pilot were responsible. 
April 8, 1980. A 9NEWS helicopter made a forced landing in deep snow. Pilot ''Jug'' Hill sustained minor injuries when a gust of wind forced his helicopter into a tree in the Chambers Lake area near Fort Collins.




BTW, horestooth looks like a nice ride.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

horsetooth is a nice rice... but damn, didn't realize 9news crashed so much. I thought it was kcnc/4 that went down into horsetooth


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't think I'd like to be a 9NEWS helicopter reporter.

Beautiful ride OP.


----------

